# new calls



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

just thought i would share some calls a local friend made for me the one is a squealer and the other a howler hes been makin calls for the past 7 years they sound really nice!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Are the brass rings compression sleeves ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

them is some sweeeeet looking calls

love the brass


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

yep they are


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> them is some sweeeeet looking calls
> 
> love the brass


ya i do to!!

he does an awesome job!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

beautiful wood,any idea what it is ?

whats he charge for his calls ?


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> beautiful wood,any idea what it is ?
> 
> whats he charge for his calls ?


the are made from spalted stabilized basswood he stabilizes his own wood so he can make them out of anything...

i know a friend of my bought a open reed squealer made out of elk antler for $40 not really sure on these calls he gave me these to try an so far i love them!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking calls !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed they are awesome! Lofts of detail. You should thank him again as those took some time.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice and resourceful use of the sleeves.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Real nice -I like that Bite down-------sb*


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

They are definitely my go to calls!! I got him talked into making a few more for me!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are outstanding! Heck, get him to join the site. I'm sure he could drumb up some orders here!

And welcome to PT!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful calls.


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys!! I let him know how much how much you guys like the calls!! Ill also try an get him to join the site!!


----------

